# Does this look like a Schwinn weld?



## mickeyc (Jan 23, 2015)

Check out the last picture in the ad showing the serial number.  http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/4851262033.html, 

Mike


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 23, 2015)

That frame was brazed when Schwinn built it. Those welds do not look like factory brazing to me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 23, 2015)

Meh...I've seen worse schwinn factory bb welds....I'd buy it... I say it's legit
Plus it's prewar... 1941.... with springer tank and drum...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sure looks like a bubble gum patch up to me. Is it breaking loose again?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 23, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Sure looks like a bubble gum patch up to me. Is it breaking loose again?




Yup, and given the condition of the paint overall, if ya looks to the mounting area of kickstand, there's not a single scratch.. So, it was patched and painted very recently. least they could have done would have been  to grind it down a bit.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey, that's Marty. He's a good guy--very reasonable in price and character. I've been a repeat customer a handful of times.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd have to reckon he wipes his butt. But he definitely doesn't shave his beard.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 24, 2015)

jpromo said:


> i'd have to reckon he wipes his butt. But he definitely doesn't shave his beard.




wtf???


----------



## jpromo (Jan 24, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> wtf???




In response to an earlier comment!.. guess I should have quoted it to avoid such confusion :o

EDIT: THEY EDITED THEIR COMMENT TAKING OUT THE BUTT WIPING JOKE. NOW I'M A FOOL.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2015)

jpromo said:


> In response to an earlier comment!.. guess I should have quoted it to avoid such confusion :o
> 
> EDIT: THEY EDITED THEIR COMMENT TAKING OUT THE BUTT WIPING JOKE. NOW I'M A FOOL.





I saw the whole post that was semi-deleted so I can be a character witness proving your not insane.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 24, 2015)

Gotcha......

Mike


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 24, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> Gotcha......
> 
> Mike




So sorry. I meant it as a joke, but later me sees somebody took it personally.. 
Plus I'd given the photos a better look-ski, and my presumption that it was only made smooth on the top side  was incorrect, it's rough welded all around that joint. So, it would seem that, unlike 'boot cap boys who don't polish the back of boots must not wipe their butts too',  was not appropriate for this weld job

You have to zoom in on this photo and by doing so can see that,  the boots weren't polished at all.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like a RAY CHARLES weld


----------



## spoker (Jan 25, 2015)

looks kinda like when the bottom braket broke off my columbia army bike when we were trin to get away from the bullies,had to stay and fight,funny none of em were that tough,happened in 1957,my dad said atta boy!now lets get you a differant bike!


----------

